# Youtube bussiness.



## VengeanceZ (Aug 2, 2009)

I have officially started submitting my music on Youtube so if you see someone else post my music and they don't say that I made it then report them and private message me the user.

The newest song I've submitted was Through the Hardstyle(also called Through the Climax)

LINK: http://www.youtube.com/user/JamesMoer#play/all/uploads-all/1/bPGpIJDEVwQ

Note: This one is a little of a remix of youtube, the one on furaffinity is the old version. But they are pretty much the same.

My channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/JamesMoer

Have a nice day!

OverDoseD


----------

